# Rudest thing someone ever said to you?



## Monster (Dec 20, 2014)

So I remember when I was in middle school I was the top of my class. Some girl who had sat next to me at the time asked if she could "see" my paper. In other words, she wanted to copy my answers. I promptly asked her why, and she responded, "because your asian and I don't wanna do it" or something of the likes. She said it with such a contemptuous tone that really made me angry...  I immediately refused...

So what was the rudest thing that someone had ever said to you?


----------



## nard (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably shut up, but that's because I tend to keep to myself/stay in my own group of friends.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 20, 2014)

"wow! you're really smart for a black girl! i thought you'd be so stupid when you came here, haha!"
like
are you ****ing kidding me please shut up


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

it's a stereotype that Asians are geniuses.....
that's what that stupid girl was saying...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> it's a stereotype that Asians are geniuses.....
> that's what that stupid girl was saying...



and that black ppl r stupid, wow we have gone full spectrum now


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

People who goes like "HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT?!?" Yes, it's not that obscure and sorry for being a geek lol


----------



## Murray (Dec 20, 2014)

"You speak good english for an indian"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

^ facepalm..

but i agree any language vs. nationality comments are p rude imo


----------



## Leela (Dec 20, 2014)

"F*** off back to Albania"

I'm not Albanian nor have I ever been to that country, so I'm not really sure what that person was talking about. It was still pretty rude.


----------



## Murray (Dec 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> "F*** off back to Albania"
> 
> I'm not Albanian nor have I ever been to that country, so I'm not really sure what that person was talking about. It was still pretty rude.



sounds like something I would say oops


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Murray said:


> "You speak good english for an indian"


You aren't indian..


----------



## Murray (Dec 20, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> You aren't indian..



Stop being rude pls


----------



## mdchan (Dec 20, 2014)

If I actually put down the rudest/nastiest thing someone's said to me, I'd get in trouble.  XD

But going along with what other people are posting, I guess it's safe to use this one (and add to the circle some more) :

In middle school, a girl was trying to bully me, but I didn't understand what she was saying because she was talking fast, and just gave her a blank look...so she got really angry and called me "white trash".
Didn't know what that meant until I asked someone, to be honest.  ^^;


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

mdchan said:


> If I actually put down the rudest/nastiest thing someone's said to me, I'd get in trouble.  XD
> 
> But going along with what other people are posting, I guess it's safe to use this one (and add to the circle some more) :
> 
> ...



you wouldn't get in trouble

the rudest thing someone said to me was

"stop watching anime porn"

I just ignore that person now


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 20, 2014)

"you deserve to be disabled"

then again i dish out horrible **** when im in an argument do u know how many ppl ive made cry


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Murray said:


> Stop being rude pls


Uh, I'm not?


----------



## epona (Dec 20, 2014)

that i am obese nd should stop eatin


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 20, 2014)

"you need to look in a mirror" i did and i realize i was beautiful all along. 

also not directly said to me but "she looks like someone you can take advantage of" needless to say i stop helping them.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 20, 2014)

are you friends with her just because you guys are asian

something like that idk.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 20, 2014)

"Shut up, you're so annoying, no one likes you."

lol i wasn't even talking to you?? im sure you have a lot of friends with that tone, too


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 20, 2014)

There's a lot of things really. I was mostly called weird though, when I was younger. No real reason behind it - other than I just liked things "different" (they weren't really) to everyone else. I remember on my first day of secondary school, my mum told me to be myself, so I did. When people asked me what I liked, I said how I loved videogames, anime, manga, etc. A few months later, my friends at the time said "Oh I thought you were weird when we first spoke, Lucy". I mean... it was said in past tense meaning their judgment had changed, but it was like... wow. Why did you even say that? Did you even think how rude that was? Idk. I often suffered with those insults when I was younger, and I suppose they hurt more because I cared more. Now I don't care, and now I don't even receive such insults, because when you grow up, people learn to become more tolerant (in some cases) and accepting. I've also been called ugly/hideous (by people I really loved), and also been told to go die, too (also by someone I loved).  Cool.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 20, 2014)

"That's ugly."
THANK YOU I LIKE MY ART NOW GO AWAY

Well, actually no. That's not the rudest thing. I think it was probably this one girl yelling at me at a sleepover, blaming me for everything that she and others did while I was literally crying my eyes out.

AND THEN SHE MAKES MY FRIEND CRY BY YELLING AT ME AND SHE COMES OUT AND SHE SAYS
"She's crying in her parent's bedroom. What a great birthday present"
WOw REALLY

That's rivaled only by my class hating me for making a big game and then other people are mean to other people and then they all blame me
jurks


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 20, 2014)

Recently an enemy of mine said, "All gay guys are attractive. Except for Stephen(that's me)"

It really pissed me off. Even more so that nobody jumped to my defense and even more so that the person who said it is gay, fat, never showers or wear deodorant and has no sense of hygenie and just downright unattractive.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

Gay. No, I'm not homophobic, but the people always says that I'm homosexual when I'm not, and that annoys me a lot.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

my ex boyfriend called me a c*** a few times. i hate that word.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)

My dad told me to go to hell before, along with a few other words :x


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 20, 2014)

"Shut up Bryce,no one likes you!"

Or..The very creative...

"Get out of here Bryce,no one likes you!"

It doesn't really bother me, since it always comes from the same person. Plus I have a pretty good amount of friends.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

There are tons that I can think of (being bullied growing up), and some not appropriate for TBT.
But a few things I can share:
-Throughout middle and high school, I was mostly known for my art (too shy to be known for much else, unless I was ____'s girlfriend). This group of girls went all out one day in middle school and went through my art pieces and made fun of them. I put blood, sweat, and tears into my pieces, and having these prissy girls go through each one and make fun of them tore me apart.
-A past boyfriend back in high school saying that I was acting like a ***** because I was defending myself while he was yelling at me because he was having a hard time with something. It doesn't sound like much now, but at that time, it was very hurtful especially when I was just trying to help. Something else he said that was hurtful was him telling me to lose weight (around a time where I was getting kinda chunky lol) so "when we get married, you can walk in every day wearing a beautiful, curvy red dress coming from work."
-Another boyfriend of mine, before that one, was asking me to change up a bit. "Why don't you do something cool with your hair like ___ and ___? Or get into sports?" These boys' fantasies weren't bad, but them not accepting who I was is just hurtful enough. I was a sensitive girl lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

someone once told me that i looked like a cat's ass?

idek what to think tbh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably everything RASTAlite from the PSN said to me. He calls me the r-word, kid (I'm an adult here), and idiot. And he's saying that because I'm friends with a guy he's falsely accusing of stealing his work when Sony owns everything made by the community.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 20, 2014)

I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and this new guy in class a few months ago off-handedly called me fat 3 times in one day. I'm like 150 and a good chunk of it is muscle. Besides, I think its a safe rule of thumb that you shouldn't insult the physique of someone when they are in a position to hurt you. >_<.

Because of how rude he was, I not only put him through many submissions, I laughed quietly at him as I watched him struggle to get out of them. Is that messed up?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

my bus driver in michigan: your english is really good !

he was talking to me and my little brother. were both mexican americans. my mom told me i should have said 'well its a good thing, since thats my ONLY language!'


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

computertrash said:


> my bus driver in michigan: your english is really good !
> 
> he was talking to me and my little brother. were both mexican americans. my mom told me i should have said 'well its a good thing, since thats my ONLY language!'



Though it's wrong to stereotype people, I also think it's wrong to shun the ignorant, since they wouldn't have known any better.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 20, 2014)

Back in high school I had trouble gaining weight because of my incredibly fast metabolism. People were always like "oh, you're so thin" and it was truly annoying. But then one of the girls in my class told me that I was skeleton skinny and it really hurt me for some reason? Today I have the ideal weight for my height but I still think back to that time when I was unhappy with my body because of some stupid comments.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

o another was my little brother
he shouted REALLY loud at me: i wish you would *DIE.*

oh well
that was 3 years ago and last time i checked, im still alive


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> someone once told me that i looked like a cat's ass?
> 
> idek what to think tbh



hahahahahahahaha

some people


----------



## Joy (Dec 20, 2014)

Dollie said:


> Back in high school I had trouble gaining weight because of my incredibly fast metabolism. People were always like "oh, you're so thin" and it was truly annoying. But then one of the girls in my class told me that I was skeleton skinny and it really hurt me for some reason? Today I have the ideal weight for my height but I still think back to that time when I was unhappy with my body because of some stupid comments.



Oh I got this alot
Especially 9th to 11th grade. Because of it I had no ass ( still don't) so I got made fun for that too.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2014)

"No American food! Stop eating American food!" I just found that really offensive because he was repeating that in a tone that didn't make me happy at all.

Edit: Should've clarified: This was making fun of my Asian race and also told me to go eat my rice (or something to that extent)


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "No American food! Stop eating American food!" I just found that really offensive because he was repeating that in a tone that didn't make me happy at all.



if that's the rudest thing anyone's ever said to you then you are seriously lucky...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> if that's the rudest thing anyone's ever said to you then you are seriously lucky...



but its very offensive annachibi


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 20, 2014)

Hm, probably my dad always commenting on my weight/how much I ate a couple years ago. It went on for a while until one day he said something about it and I just exploded and started yelling at him. He hasn't done it since.

Or things my parents/family have said that are super homophobic, which aren't really to me because I'm not out yet, but still hurt because I know how they feel about people like me. Like my mom saying that all gay people should be in mental hospitals, or my dad talking about anything related to gay people as "trash," or my cousin saying "What's worse than a f*g?" at Thanksgiving this year (the answer I wanted to give him: you, a**hole).


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

I get fun of for being American 24/7 along with being white/asian. It's either I drink a lot of starbucks or I'm a bad driver.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> but its very offensive annachibi



i don't know where this trend for elaborating my username has come from, but i like it


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "No American food! Stop eating American food!" I just found that really offensive because he was repeating that in a tone that didn't make me happy at all.



omg i feel so sorry for u

like people have been suffering from racism and sexism abuse for years

but this...

it just breaks my heart


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i don't know where this trend for elaborating my username has come from, but i like it



im a trendsetter. a trailblazer. the vanguard of humanity.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> omg i feel so sorry for u
> 
> like people have been suffering from racism and sexism abuse for years
> 
> ...



i don't like that sarcasm.. we need to help and support the people who are oppressed from eating american food. this discrimination stops now


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 20, 2014)

also when i was walking in the halls two girls were saying: "woah, is she anorexic?? she's probably anorexic hahahHAH" then proceeded to say some other things that i didn't really hear but probably was **** about me lol actually now that i reflect on it i think they were talking about me throwing up with their lazy gag impressions and constant giggling lol

why would you even say that let alone why would you say that and laugh about it


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> im a trendsetter. a trailblazer. the vanguard of humanity.



you're right. how can i ever be as cool as you??? i wanna start a trend


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i don't like that sarcasm.. we need to help and support the people who are oppressed from eating american food. this discrimination stops now



help


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> you're right. how can i ever be as cool as you??? i wanna start a trend



ur grammars slipping. first the caps go. then the nonessential punctuation. soon u will shorten ur words. before long u will have regressed to ur 13 yo self when u first discovered msn messenger.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ur grammars slipping. first the caps go. then the nonessential punctuation. soon u will shorten ur words. before long u will have regressed to ur 13 yo self when u first discovered msn messenger.



omg so i can do that then become rlly cool like u?? but if u wanna be like msn messenger you'll need like a million emojis too. and no, not just the cookie monster


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> omg so i can do that then become rlly cool like u?? but if u wanna be like msn messenger you'll need like a million emojis too. and no, not just the cookie monster



dude i had msn messenger plus, i cud spam obnoxiously large smileys and a hundred nudges a second


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dude i had msn messenger plus, i cud spam obnoxiously large smileys and a hundred nudges a second



you really are a man of many talents


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> you really are a man of many talents



u have barely scratched the surface

and ur natural lifetime may not be enough to

better step up ur doctoring annasweetpea


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u have barely scratched the surface
> 
> and ur natural lifetime may not be enough to
> 
> better step up ur doctoring annasweetpea



i remember that gif

also one time a guy yelled at me and told me to kill myself when playing a game


----------



## Hyperpesta (Dec 20, 2014)

One was "Go and commit suicide because your clogging up the planet, stop wasting air" 

Another was You BEEPing  Beep Go and Beeping Die You Beeping beeeeep


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> i remember that gif
> 
> also one time a guy yelled at me and told me to kill myself when playing a game



o yeah that guy hahhhaha he was canadian too


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> o yeah that guy hahhhaha he was canadian too



some canadians can be pretty cold i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> im a trendsetter. a trailblazer. the vanguard of humanity.



yes m9 and it sounds very kawaii desu


----------



## MrPuzzleMan (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a missing leg below the knee (so I have what many call a stump for a right leg) and some chick asked me if I did "things" to my girlfriend with my stump. I couldn't believe what I heard. The answer is no, by the way.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 20, 2014)

Go burn in hell ugly


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Go burn in hell ugly


was that before or after u told them u hoped their dad would abuse them


----------



## tobi! (Dec 20, 2014)

MrPuzzleMan said:


> I have a missing leg below the knee (so I have what many call a stump for a right leg) and some chick asked me if I did "things" to my girlfriend with my stump. I couldn't believe what I heard. The answer is no, by the way.



Some people try to "joke" with disabilities to make them seem less severe (to them). My teacher kept trying to joke around w/ someone who had a lazy eye and eventually got in trouble.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> was that before or after u told them u hoped their dad would abuse them



B4 duh B>}


----------



## CR33P (Dec 20, 2014)

* "because you're asian"
r u really at the top of your class?


----------



## Locket (Dec 20, 2014)

"Whiny baby".


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> "Whiny baby".



That's not really that bad.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

someone called me a ****ing **** head last week because they crashed into me on their bicycle. 


(btw I live in a city, fyi)
What happened was, I was casually strolling along the side walk with my friend and we needed to cross the road. I saw out of the corner of my eye that a bike was heading towards me, so I thought "hmm, maybe if I stand still he'll just swerve around me, right?" I was wrong. Instead, he decides to proceed riding his bike at a fast speed and rams straight into me. The funny thing is that it literally didn't hurt me one bit. I didn't even get knocked over. Though, it hurt him. You could tell it from his face. He was in pain. The same sort of pain you'd suffer from crashing your bike at full-speed straight into a brick wall. That's how mighty I am. I am a brick wall.

Anyway, he swore and then rode off, and I just laughed it off. True, I shouldn't have been in the road, but it was partly his fault for not even noticing/seeing me and/or choosing not to slow down. 

jokes on you, cyclist!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> That's not really that bad.



stop eating american food. just stop.


----------



## Radda (Dec 20, 2014)

Some one called me a fing biitch for them focusing on their kendama and bumping into my arm with their backpack.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

Radda said:


> Some one called me a fing biitch for them focusing on their kendama and bumping into my arm with their backpack.



u wot


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 20, 2014)

"I don't like your personality you should change that for me, you don't see me acting like that"
like wut? is he for real lol?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> stop eating american food. just stop.



but what if I don't want to.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> but what if I don't want to.



then you'll turn americaneese


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> then you'll turn americaneese



wait really? show me the studies


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> B4 duh B>}








i love ur videos im ur #1 fan lol


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

"Is that YOUR child?" Said with a wide eyed, mouth shocked stare. 

God forbid genes come into play and give me a blue eyed, pale skinned child. Gosh. Definitely must be adopted or something because I'm brown skin and brown eyed.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

"You're adopted, LOL your parents didn't want you"
um
I was not adopted
my parents love me just fine
and just because I'm blonde and blue eyed and my mom is brown haired and my dad has black hair DOES NOT MEAN
I AM ADOPTED


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "You're adopted, LOL your parents didn't want you"
> um
> I was not adopted
> my parents love me just fine
> ...


Are you my child?


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone told me I worship the Devil because I played Pok?mon Y.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Are you my child?



Maybe oUo
probably not lmao


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Maybe oUo
> probably not lmao




Yeah unless you're a 16 month old toddler then I doubt it too lmao


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Yeah unless you're a 16 month old toddler then I doubt it too lmao



*waggles baby fists*


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> *waggles baby fists*


Get back in your crib I put you to bed almost 2 hours ago B:


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 20, 2014)

The rudest thing ever said to me was around to lines of "You can't sing..."

I'll prove my point in a few weeks, I will post a song cover to my YouTube soon.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> The rudest thing ever said to me was around to lines of "You can't sing..."
> 
> I'll prove my point in a few weeks, I will post a song cover to my YouTube soon.



normally if someone tells you that you cant sing is because its true


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 20, 2014)

"You act really white. Shouldn't you embrace your culture?"

What? I embrace my culture to the fullest. There is no such thing as "acting black".
:|


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> "You act really white. Shouldn't you embrace your culture?"
> 
> What? I embrace my culture to the fullest. There is no such thing as "acting black".
> :|



Right. I hate it that they classify different skin colors of the same nation to be different cultures.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 21, 2014)

Probably when an ex boyfriend's sister told me that I'm awfully quiet, and that I'm going to have to speak up if I want to fit in with the family.

I dunno. People have definitely said worse things to me (mostly about being a cold hearted b----), but that really bothered me. It's so hard to fit in with someone else's family.


----------



## Murray (Dec 21, 2014)

My dad just told me that this is the worst Christmas tree he has ever seen

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ristmas-Tree&p=4292794&viewfull=1#post4292794


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 21, 2014)

Back in high school, some douchey kid got really mad at me for I don't know what (I knew of him, but never had actually spoken to him), didn't realize one of our mutual friends was on the phone with me, and I heard him calling me a bunch of racial slurs. Wet back, I remember clearly, don't remember much else of the conversation. Just recently a customer at work (I'm a dog groomer) said I was a lazy ass because I shaved his horribly matted dog instead of "attempting to brush him". Then, today, after telling a turning down a solicitor during my shift without really even humoring him because we were insanely busy, I could have sworn I heard him whisper "stupid whore" on the way out.

People are so rude, yo.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 21, 2014)

My ex-stepfather spit on my face when I wouldn't hit him in an arguement, so it would be presumably okay for him to hit (beat) me. That was the rudest and most humilating moment of my life. Was like 5 or 6 years ago. 

Another really rude thing someone did to me is hit and run my car in the middle of the night. Still have two big dents on my rear driver side bumper. Go liability coverage. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah but for rude things said to me. I guess I have been pretty likable and decent looking so I would asume if people talked about me it was behind my back and not said to me. However in my Freshman year, I was told I had DSL (**** sucking lips) and girl hips by multiple guys. One guy in P.E. would actually grab my waist and make me really uncomfortable. Which is kind of ironic since I am now transgender.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 21, 2014)

This guy that I've never even met started shoving all the garbage cans in my way as I was walking back from lunch. All that time I was thinking "What did I do to tick you off? I don't even know you!"

The rudest thing ever said was "You're smart. Can you do my work for me? What's the answer?" If I'm smart, then I would know well enough to not help you cheat.


----------



## easpa (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to stutter a lot worse than I do now and a lot of people used to imitate my stutter to mock me which was kinda :/


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 21, 2014)

My friend and I were messing around and she asked one of our other friends (who was fake) to hit me as a joke kinda thing. He replies, "I can't. I would break him." He also proceeded to call my friend a fat pimple-faced freak behind her back

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and more currently, people like to mock me and call me "perfect" because I do really well in school.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

The rudest thing I can remember being said to me was by my one and only sister. Our relationship was never very good and after our incident I don't think I'll ever really want to be friends with her, even though she thinks everything is okay after what she did. I'd really rather not share her words as they're pretty painful for me. 

Growing up, I've always been less "developed" than most girls, I guess you could say. People felt the need to remind me that my body wasn't perfect since I was in the 5th grade and now I'm in college and it hasn't stopped. I just find it really rude that people feel the need to comment on my body that I can't change.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

"Shut up, Darren"
"Nobody likes you"

That's the kinda **** you hear from little brothers every single day.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 21, 2014)

My cousin said "Y'know, fat people last longer in sex." And he's well aware how self conscious I am about my weight. The worst part was my sister just laughed with him and didn't defend me.

Oh, and I've been called a fat hooker by people who have no right to call me that.

An old friend of my sister's mom recently said I dressed like a hooker because I wear skirts with boots.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 21, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> "Shut up, Darren"
> "Nobody likes you"
> 
> That's the kinda **** you hear from little brothers every single day.


I've had this said to me constantly as well, except from classmates, not little brothers. Sucks. Sorry you have to go through that :/


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had that happen to me too, the whole "you're asian so gimme ur work," and ok i did (in maths)
lil' did they know i suck at maths and it was so funny to see them get bad grades too LMAO. not my problem aha

idk i've had a fair share of rude things said to me, intentionally or unintentionally. i just brush it off lol
latest rudest thing was probably a patient who told me to go back to china and that chinese people are incapable / incompetent and shouldn't be working in healthcare as a front line provider. at the time i reacted as best i could given the situation but later left and was like lol (cos im not chinese, but ok im asian and i feel sorry for her husband lmao  )


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

A user saying that I lash out and judge girls on my "fear" thread here in the Brewster's cafe.
Just because I'm nervous around them, apparently.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 21, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> A user saying that I lash out and judge girls on my "fear" thread here in the Brewster's cafe.
> Just because I'm nervous around them, apparently.



She/he actually took the time to help you and give you advice on your thread. Maybe they misjudged you, but don't be so quick to offend


----------



## sej (Dec 21, 2014)

Pachireecko said:


> I used to stutter a lot worse than I do now and a lot of people used to imitate my stutter to mock me which was kinda :/



I know the feeling omg
For example. P-p-pass the ketchup
Do u want me to pass it 3 times
ughh shut up


----------



## Eldin (Dec 21, 2014)

that my hair looks like a birds nest

that I was as flat as Saskatchewan

strangers/family/everybody likes to tell me I look like a cow because of my septum piercing. cannot tell you how many times I've heard that one. that and I look like a boy since I cut my hair

people love being rude to me idk


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> I do Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and this new guy in class a few months ago off-handedly called me fat 3 times in one day. I'm like 150 and a good chunk of it is muscle. Besides, I think its a safe rule of thumb that you shouldn't insult the physique of someone when they are in a position to hurt you. >_<.
> 
> Because of how rude he was, I not only put him through many submissions, I laughed quietly at him as I watched him struggle to get out of them. Is that messed up?



That must've felt awesome xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> She/he actually took the time to help you and give you advice on your thread. Maybe they misjudged you, but don't be so quick to offend



I guess. I dunno, I took it as rude since she just assumed all that just from me saying I had a social fear of them.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 21, 2014)

You like Twilight? Kill yourself. 

You'll always be lonely.. why don't you just end your life now? 

and more crap like that.. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> I've had this said to me constantly as well, except from classmates, not little brothers. Sucks. Sorry you have to go through that :/



Eh, you get used to it after like 14-16 years.


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

"hey i can you (me being asian lol) see as much as we can???.. or can you only see half of what we see.." 

fakmate.


----------



## Zanderstorm122 (Dec 22, 2014)

This only makes sense if it's in conversation format:
Girl: Hey ###### can you put my book up for me
Me: No problem 
Girl: I'm just kidding, your too short 
Me: ಠ_ಠ


----------



## GameLaxer (Dec 23, 2014)

A person wasn't speaking directly to me, but he called me a **** to some other people near by, so I could hear, right after I had come out and was dealing with my sexuality. Also, my mother has said things to me so many times that I cannot even begin to put it into words...it just blurs together in her rage and verbal/psychological abuse. :/ I still love her though, but she just doesn't realize that forcing things on me and other stuff isn't good parenting.


----------



## Cure Whip (Dec 23, 2014)

Most likely imitating me, and using my hobbies against me. I'm super shy so imitating my voice and telling me to shut up is a critical hit. ;-;


----------



## matt (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont know. I have lost count. Offensive name calling and swear words were tossed around a lot at High School. College is good as every body is nicer


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 23, 2014)

The person didn't say to me directly as they were too afraid & "nice" to, but someone else said for them & it basically was for me to **** off.


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing special from the top of my mind...



I was waiting for a taxi the other day and the line was pretty long though. I was pretty close to the front and had been waiting for about 30 minutes when some woman pushed straight to the front saying "it's okay, we're probably going to different places anyway so it doesn't make a difference".

I didn't just 'let it slide' and she called me quite a few things because she was too dense to realize how us going to different places didn't make a blind bit of difference to where people are in line. 

I quickly won when she threw a tantrum and stormed away shouting "fine, I'll walk home in this rain, you stupid c**t"...Yano...As though I cared.


I waved and said goodbye, because it would be rude not to :3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 23, 2014)

"Asian" there's a ton more but that's one part...


----------



## xxxmadison (Dec 23, 2014)

i started doing school online this year and this girl i had issues with came up to one of my friends and was asking about me like if i lost a lot of weight or something bc apparently i'm an anorexic social reject 
the girl is like x3 my size lmfao


----------

